# ocean city 4th street bay side



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

I enjoy fishing at this spot but havent had any luck Ive been trying the past few days with bloodworms, sand fleas and squid on basic top bottom rigs. Any tips or stories of things you've caught at this spot would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

Drop straight down. The channel is out about 30yds, but there are lots of snags, and you probably won't be able to hold bottom, unless it's slack tide.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

I only fish there for togs but have heard people catching flounder by casting past the structure and letting their bait drift with the current. If you read Bob Foster's reports from Oyster Bay Tackle people are also getting in on the unprecedented blue action this season tossing lures as well. If you're interested in catching tog then crabs, sandfleas, or shrimp will do the trick. Just find a nice little hole among the rocks and wait. Be prepared to lose tackle. Good luck.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

doomdealer said:


> Drop straight down. The channel is out about 30yds, but there are lots of snags, and you probably won't be able to hold bottom, unless it's slack tide.


Hmmm ... last time I was there I fished the hour of slack tide and threw out to the channel ... didn't even bump a rock because sand had filled it in ... that was two years ago, so did all the sand get "washed out" of there? I know for years it was very rocky and very easy to lose tackle.


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

fishhead said:


> Hmmm ... last time I was there I fished the hour of slack tide and threw out to the channel ... didn't even bump a rock because sand had filled it in ... that was two years ago, so did all the sand get "washed out" of there? I know for years it was very rocky and very easy to lose tackle.


Been quite a few years since I have been there.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

I fished there the past 2 days at various times briefly & was skunked. Usually I catch bsb. On the bridge I did catch a lot.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Caught some short tog there a few weeks back


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

I was catching short tog there on crab and sea bass on chartreuse gulp crazy leg grubs last fall. Straight down. The tog seemed to be feeding on the barnacles on the wall.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Caught some short tog there a few weeks back
> View attachment 15263
> View attachment 15264


I picked up a bunch of tog jigs but have yet to use them. you prefer them over a dropper loop and sinker?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Hitting there next Sat.& Sunday


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

the jigs take some getting used to, but once you get it down, IMHO you will miss far fewer fish than conventional method. Especially in shallower water.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Fished May 16th windy morning no one else was catching, my biggest was a 26.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

gpwf20c said:


> Fished May 16th windy morning no one else was catching, my biggest was a 26.
> View attachment 15300


doesn't look like 4th st


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> doesn't look like 4th st


Does it count if i parked my car @ 4th st?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

No


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Metallica20687, 

One method I like to use sometimes when going for tog is casting a few yards past where the rocks end, then VERY slowly and gently take the bait in until you feel some structure and leave it there. If you watch some underwater footage, they often swim around structure and not just in it. This works for me at most spots and most of my biggest togs were caught doing this. Also, remember, sensitivity is the key to minimizing hang-ups. Don't lift your bait too hard or quickly until you're certain you've cleared the bottom. 

tight lines (and not on the rocks )


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you for all the replies and tips guys. Went again last night. Got my first hit as soon as the tide started to go out...snapped my line.... i was quite upset so i upgraded to 25 lb test...first cast got the same type of hit...fought him for nearly 40 minutes... COWNOSE RAY 
I was hoping for something else but i still had the best fight with a fish ive ever had and had a great time.
Cheers everyone


----------



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll be down there this weekend, hopefully I'll get out Fri/Sat night. Anyone ever fish the wall up by the skateboard park?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Fished 4th St bulkhead yesterday on the outgoing after coming off the Head Boat "Angler" on a seabass/flounder trip. 

first 2 casts.......2 cow-nosed rays....big ones(40#+)..... throwing white bucktails . 

Really tested my new OKUMA TRIO 5500 baitfeeder loaded with 30# power pro attached to a 20# p-line flouro clear leader(highly recommend this reel for around $100). The 22# drag system proved itself worthy of the task.....after several strong runs....whipped em both. Since knowing a flotilla of these giants were present.....quickly got the hell outta there!


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

caliyellowtail said:


> fished 4th st bulkhead yesterday on the outgoing after coming off the head boat "angler" on a seabass/flounder trip.
> 
> First 2 casts.......2 cow-nosed rays....big ones(40#+)..... Throwing white bucktails .
> 
> Really tested my new okuma trio 5500 baitfeeder loaded with 30# power pro attached to a 20# p-line flouro clear leader(highly recommend this reel for around $100). The 22# drag system proved itself worthy of the task.....after several strong runs....whipped em both. Since knowing a flotilla of these giants were present.....quickly got the hell outta there!


i have this reel and i love it. Smooth and handles the fight nice.


----------

